# Klarus RS11-Rechargeable flashlight 620 ANSI Lumens-Review+HQ Pics+Video



## FlashLion (Jul 24, 2012)

*​Hello.This is the new model from Klarus-RS11-combination of tactical flashlight and flashlight for everyday use.I love the look of all Klarus flashlights and their user interface.For that I write this review and will add many pictures so You can see every detail of the flashlight.
Each series flashlights Klarus have something innovative that makes the flashlights unique.
RS 11 also has some innovations that make it very convenient to use.The most important in this model-it is a rechargeable flashlight.It can be charged from PC USB port,adapter from 12V plug in the car or adapter for 220/110V to 5V.*









*Specifications from the manufacturer: * 
• CREE XM-L (U2) LED with a lifespan of up to 50,000 hours
• Lighting modes:
620 ANSI lumens (2.2 hrs) -- 150 lumens (7.3 hrs) -- 10 lumens (215 hrs)
Variable frequency strobe: 620 lumens (4.4 hrs)
• Working Voltage: 3.4V - 8.4V
• Battery: 2x CR123A / 1x 18650 (any 18650 battery with PCB protection– 
using unprotected batteries may be hazardous to the user and cause damage
to the flashlight)
• Charging:
Input: 5 V
Output: 4.2V/500 mA max
• Charging time: Decided by battery capacity. Formula is:
Charging time = (battery capacity/500 mA) + 0.5 hrs
• Body color: Dark grey
• Reflector: Textured orange peel reflector
• Lens: Toughened ultra-clear glass
• Dimensions: 160mm (Length) x 36 mm (Head) x 25.4mm (Body)
• Net weight: 156g (Excluding battery)​•Included accessories: holster, lanyard, body clip, USB charging cable and one spare o-ring
*Features*
• Specially designed magnetic connection. When the charging cable is within 1cm of the charging 
port it self-locates to make the connection. The charging cable can be removed quickly and safely
at any time, which makes it an effective flashlight to use in rapid response situations.
• Ergonomically designed to be easy to operate with just one hand. The switches are very easy to 
locate by touch in the dark.
• Uses a USB interface chargeable design, so you can charge in the home, office, airport, vehicle, etc. 
Basically, anywhere that has a USB interface. You can also remove the battery and charge separately 
and also use CR123A batteries (do not charge CR123A batteries).
• Low loss, high intensity, portable USB charging cable (K1-D5).
• Any 18650 rechargeable battery with PCB protection can be used. 
• Strobe can be activated when the flashlight is on or off, giving instant access to a blinding strobe from 
any mode.
• Three lighting modes with memory function make it adaptable for different situations.
• Detachable stainless steel strike bezel protects the lens and has a self-defense purpose.
• Color filters and a diffuser can be securely attached; screwed-in to replace the bezel.
• Uses just one 18650 battery. Max output is 620 ANSI lumens and super long runtime of 9 days.
• Waterproof to IPX-8 Standard (underwater to 2 meters).







*All accessories
*

 
*Sturdy holster,lanyard,USB charging cable,split ring,two spare o-rings*




*The flashlight has beautiful dark grey type III hard anodizing,very nice to the touch.There are interesting cooling fins on the head.The strike bezel is stainless steel and it is detachable.It is more aggressive and bigger than the strike bezel of Klarus XT11.Color filters and diffuser can be attached.*​





*The cnurling of the flashlight is excellent.**The clip seems stable.The grip of the flashlight is very comfortable.
*







*This time the patented dual switch is placed on the side of the flashlight.The buttons are with different height for easy location.
**Their handling is easy and fast to convene.Using them is very nice and after using RS11 I feel the dual switch on the XT11 little bit stiff.*




*Screw threads are square shape.All rubbing parts are very well greased.
The battery tube is* *complex construction and thick enough.All is well sized and 18650 protected batteries fit perfectly.
There's no spring at the head,but flat contact batteries work well.

*

 















* RS11 can tailstand *:thumbsup:






*The main switch is for ON-OFF and mode changing,the other switch is for strobe.The strobe can be activated at any time.The main switch is not a typical forward clicky switch.It is the same as the strobe switch(electronic switching)-a switch without fixation in two positions.This makes working with RS11 very light,comfortable and quiet*.
*Shorter pressure is needed for the switch to **be activated.So it is easier to be activated in emergency situations.*




*There's no switch at the tail of the torch.There is innovative magnetic self locating connector for charging the battery and LED for indication of charging status-red when charging and green when charged.No cap for the magnetic contacts,but there's no voltage on them,so maybe no problems with shorting from a metal objects(I didn't test it).*











*The cable for connection with power supply uses USB connector at one end and magnetic connector at the other.Lenght of the cord 1.2m(47.2 inches)
This type of connection is very useful.Can be connect and disconnect fast in any situation.*



*
Klarus RS11 is equipped with orange peel reflector and LED Cree XM-L U2.
The LED is perfectly centered and gives well shaped hotspot.*



*
Blue color AR coated,Toughened ultra-clear glass lens.*


 

 


*
Compared to Klarus XT11 the orange peel looks slightly different and on my sample gives a beam with better color and shape and looks more concentrated.
The beam illuminates very wide area and all around is visible.This combined with pretty good throw for OP reflector+XM-L led,gives excellent use of these 620 lumens.
200 meters are not a problem for light throwing(depends on weather condition-dust in the air,moisture). This is a whole wall of light ! *




*Klarus RS 11 Vs Klarus XT11*






*Wall at 5 meters.
No visible difference in the beams when on the photos.

**Each of the three modes is usable.High mode-620 lm-pretty bright; **Medium mode is 150 lm and it is perfect when long runtime is needed.150 lm give a very good illuminating.
Low mode 10 lm is useful on close distance-reading maps,walking,or just to check the watch.
Again,the strobe is variable frequency 620 lm.It's good but can't disorient me and I will use it for other purposes-signaling,maybe for some bad dogs.**
The light output seems to be well regulated.I use only 18650 batteries,so I don't have impressions of using CR123 batteries.
**
Three lighting modes-High,Medium,Low
**Wall at 1 meter.
* 










*Bea**m compared to other flashlights->(from left to right) ,Klarus RS11 XM-L U2, **XP-G R5 TIR, **XR-E Q5 SMO
**Wall at 5 meters*









*The user interface is easy to remember and easy to use.The memory function need the light to be on for more than 3 seconds.This is a little bit long time for me,but not a big problem.
**
User Interface-
*Lighting switch: Click the higher button for less than 0.6 of a second to activate momentary-on function. Press and hold the higher button for longer than 0.6 of a second to access the memorized mode (the mode that was previously used). Press and hold the higher button for more than 0.6 of a second to cycle through High-Mid-Low modes and release the switch to select a mode. Click the higher button to turn the light off. 
Strobe switch: Press the lower button for less than 0.6 of a second for momentary strobe. Press and hold the lower button for more than 0.6 of a second to lock the strobe. Click the lower button to return to previous lighting mode.
*There is a memory function for the last used lighting level.*
Memory function:When the light is on for more than 3 seconds,the mode will be memorized.Turn the light off, then the next time you switch the light on it will activate with the memorized mode.
*And the best news for many people-There's no sign of visible PWM on High mode*:goodjob:.
*On Medium and Low RS11 uses PWM-It cannot be avoided because it's needed to operate the dual switch UI.**
Here is comparison to Klarus XT11:
*








*XT11 left-RS11 right

Color compared to black flashlight and Klarus XT11*




*RS11 comes with good sturdy holster with many options for attaching. 
* 



*One of the biggest benefits of RS11's placed on the side dual switch-can be used even with a bag in hand and all lighting modes are accessible for use without need to changing the grip.:thumbsup:*




*+*
*This flashlight offers many possibilities for using it in any situation and can be kept always charged thanks to the convenient way of charging.The dual side switch also* *provides many benefits.**
The user interface is perfect and gives enjoyment working with it.Very good looking flashlight and very bright.
-
I have nothing bad to say about Klarus RS11.*
*
More pics:*
















*
My Video Review-HD Close Up and HQ Pics
*


----------



## kj2 (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: Klarus RS11-Rechargeable flashlight-Review+HQ Pics*

Thanks  -very nice pics


----------



## Alphax45 (Jul 26, 2012)

*Re: Klarus RS11-Rechargeable flashlight-Review+HQ Pics*

This will be my next light for sure *lust*


----------



## FlashLion (Jul 26, 2012)

*Re: Klarus RS11-Rechargeable flashlight-Review+HQ Pics*

You will love it,for sure!


----------



## tobrien (Jul 26, 2012)

*Re: Klarus RS11-Rechargeable flashlight-Review+HQ Pics*

amazing review, thanks!


----------



## SDM44 (Jul 26, 2012)

*Re: Klarus RS11-Rechargeable flashlight-Review+HQ Pics*

Nice pics & review. I had 2 quick questions....


1) I see that you're using a 2200mAh 18650 battery. Any particular reason why you're using that specific one over any other rechargeable 18650, like say a Redilast 3100mAh 18650? Would you foresee any charging issues with different 18650's?

2) Have you tried charging the light with a 1 amp USB port, and then compare the charge time using a 2 amp USB charge port? How about the time to charge on a USB 2.0 port on that you find on most computers these days?


----------



## FlashLion (Jul 27, 2012)

*Re: Klarus RS11-Rechargeable flashlight-Review+HQ Pics*

Hi. The only reason for using Klarus 18650 is because this battery is really good even it's 2200mAh.I don't have other trusted brand 18650 batteries for test,but I think no problem for charging any other batteries.
About USB ports-The charging time depends of the charger not of the power supply.1 or 2 Amps mean that you can connect something that consume this current and the port will not burn.If your charger charging with 500mA ,the power supply won't increase this current.
About charging time-I haven't done good measurements but I charge the battery from ~3.6V and when I disconnected the flashlight from a USB voltage was ~4.2V and the charging time ~3 hours.
From the user manual-
• Charging:
Input: 5 V
Output: 4.2V/500 mA max
• Charging time: Decided by battery capacity.Formula is:
 Charging time = (battery capacity/500 mA) + 0.5 hrs​


----------



## Alphax45 (Jul 27, 2012)

*Re: Klarus RS11-Rechargeable flashlight-Review+HQ Pics*

Caved and ordered it today  Now I play the "wait for it to show up in the mail" game


----------



## timo54321 (Jul 27, 2012)

*Re: Klarus RS11-Rechargeable flashlight-Review+HQ Pics*

I currently carry a Zebralight sc600. I love this new rs11 but I'm questioning how it will be for everyday carry in my front pants pocket? Any Suggestions? Thanks.


----------



## FlashLion (Jul 27, 2012)

*Re: Klarus RS11-Rechargeable flashlight-Review+HQ Pics*

What a font. Klarus RS11 is more solid and heavier so all depends of your pants and how big are you. Also depends on how long you will carry it.


----------



## timo54321 (Jul 27, 2012)

*Re: Klarus RS11-Rechargeable flashlight-Review+HQ Pics*

I guess I will find out if I like it, I broke down and ordered one a bit ago.


----------



## kraghack (Jul 28, 2012)

*Re: Klarus RS11-Rechargeable flashlight 620 ANSI Lumens-Review+HQ Pics*

Wow, excellent review of an amazing flashlight. I was looking for a good rechargeable one and this is just love at first sight! Thanks again for the ridiculous amount of pictures, will be purchasing this shortly!


----------



## kraghack (Aug 7, 2012)

*Re: Klarus RS11-Rechargeable flashlight 620 ANSI Lumens-Review+HQ Pics*

So does anyone know of a brick and mortar store that might sell this product in Illinois? I made the mistake of buying this from 'dinodirect.com' and now it's taking forever to ship from the Far East. I'll need it soon and I don't think my shipment is going to arrive in time. So much for trying to save a buck or two and ordering from an unknown vendor D:


----------



## FlashLion (Aug 10, 2012)

*Full Video review with HD close up added to my review :thumbsup: Enjoy.*


----------



## FlashLion (Aug 22, 2012)

*Outdoor Beamshots*

Compared to other flashlights




*
Very good density of the light.That's very useful in most situations.*

*Click on the small pics to see them full size*


 

 




The three lighting levels






*Click on the small pics to see them full size.*


----------



## firelord777 (Aug 24, 2012)

Hello, great review,

However, if you don't mind, may I kindly ask where are you from? I've picked up an error or two in grammar common when translating from another language. Not saying it was horrible or anything, I'm just curious if you have another primary language other than English Remember, I am asking with no negative intents

Cheers


----------



## Norm (Aug 25, 2012)

The grammar is irrelevant in this case, we're not talking English literature this is a flashlight review, all the information is well presented and very comprehensive, a job well done. My hats off to folks like flashlion who take the time to construct such excellent reviews. Extra points for it not being in his native tongue, my written English is atrocious please don't ask me to write a review in a language other than English.

Norm


firelord777 said:


> Hello, great review,
> 
> However, if you don't mind, may I kindly ask where are you from? I've picked up quite a few errors in grammar common when translating from another native language such as those that derive from Latin. Not saying it was horrible or anything, I'm just curious if you have another primary language other than English Remember, I am asking with no negative intents
> 
> Cheers


----------



## firelord777 (Aug 25, 2012)

Norm said:


> The grammar is irrelevant in this case, we're not talking English literature this is a flashlight review, all the information is well present and very comprehensive, a job well done. My hats off to folks like fashlion who take the time to construct such excellent reviews. Extra points for it not being in his native tongue, my written English is atrocious please don't ask me to write a review in a language other than English.
> 
> Norm



No worries, I totally agree Norm,

I was just curious as to what his native tongue was, as I felt I could help him or connect and get to know his culture. You see, my native languages are English and Spanish, but I have posted reviews in Italian with the kind help of the Italian community I befriended. I guess I'm sort of a really open minded, curious guy

I do have great respect for this member, however, and have no intents on disrespecting him at all 

Cheers, Alain


----------



## FlashLion (Aug 26, 2012)

I'm from Europe and my native language is not derived from Latin.
The reviews forum is for questions about flashlights.
If you have any private questions,comments or want to help,it's better to send me a PM.
Cheers


----------



## Ned Kelly (Aug 27, 2012)

Thanks for the informantive review. I think I'll get one of these. I prefer lights with side switches and this one looks well thought out. 
Cheers.


----------



## dajabec (Aug 27, 2012)

Nice review man. I like your style, keep up the good work.


----------



## firelord777 (Aug 28, 2012)

flashlion said:


> I'm from Europe and my native language is not derived from Latin.
> The reviews forum is for questions about flashlights.
> If you have any private questions,comments or want to help,it's better to send me a PM.
> Cheers



Sure bud,

Cheers


----------



## tobrien (Aug 28, 2012)

flashlion said:


> I'm from Europe and my native language is not derived from Latin.
> The reviews forum is for questions about flashlights.
> If you have any private questions,comments or want to help,it's better to send me a PM.
> Cheers



he didn't mean anything by it. he, as do I, thinks your review was great (especially the photography!)


----------



## firelord777 (Aug 28, 2012)

Right, just tiny mistakes most would never even notice And yes, I appreciate the effort you took

Cheers Tobrien and flashlion


----------



## FlashLion (Aug 28, 2012)

Thank you guys for your kind words.:thumbsup: and...cheers to all.


----------



## FlashLion (Sep 17, 2012)

Hello;
I want to share more info about charging the battery in Klarus RS11.
Currently I use the RS11 with Sanyo 18650 protected 2600mAh.I thought to use the Sanyo in Klarus XT11 but that battery is huge and can't fit in XT11.The battery is long ~70mm and when I tried to tighten the tailcap,the bottom of the battery is being bent.
In RS11 the space for the battery is little more and no problem using long batteries in it.
About charging time-I charged a Sanyo and a Klarus battery in the RS11.When i put the batteries to charge they were at ~3.65V.Charging the Klarus18650 to 4.2V takes ~3.5h; for Sanyo18650 ~4h.
For charging I use a wall power supply and adapter/charger for my mp3 player.During charging the adapter gets hot,but it's pretty good that the flashlight stays cool.I think all this aluminum keeps the battery from heating.:thumbsup:
The adapter that I use has an led for charging status-red/green.The led turns to green a 5 minutes before the led of the RS11. 
I like the fact that don't need to take out the battery when needs charging.It is very convenient.And keeps the thread not to wear screwing every day.
I charge my camera also from USB,so I have a few chargers,including in car charger.Once you get used to charge this way,you no longer want to charge otherwise.






Sanyo18650 Klarus18650


----------



## tobrien (Sep 17, 2012)

flashlion said:


> Hello;
> I want to share more info about charging the battery in Klarus RS11.
> Currently I use the RS11 with Sanyo 18650 protected 2600mAh.I thought to use the Sanyo in Klarus XT11 but that battery is huge and can't fit in XT11.The battery is long ~70mm and when I tried to tighten the tailcap,the bottom of the battery is being bent.
> In RS11 the space for the battery is little more and no problem using long batteries in it.
> ...



thank you for this info! sounds like it's a great light to keep in my car!


----------



## Badbeams3 (Sep 17, 2012)

Wow, great review! The magnetic "plug?" connection looks like a great idea. Pretty much charge it anywhere. Really like the two switch interface. One thing I`m not sure about is the aggressive bezel. While not an EDC light this looks real good for home, car, camping ect. Nice general purpose light. Thanks for taking the time to do this...off to see how much they cost


----------



## tobrien (Sep 18, 2012)

Badbeams3 said:


> Wow, great review! The magnetic "plug?" connection looks like a great idea. Pretty much charge it anywhere. Really like the two switch interface. One thing I`m not sure about is the aggressive bezel. While not an EDC light this looks real good for home, car, camping ect. Nice general purpose light. Thanks for taking the time to do this...off to see how much they cost



if you're in the USA I believe most places carry the RS11 for ~$115-117


----------



## FlashLion (Sep 18, 2012)

Badbeams3 said:


> Wow, great review! The magnetic "plug?" connection looks like a great idea. Pretty much charge it anywhere. Really like the two switch interface. One thing I`m not sure about is the aggressive bezel. While not an EDC light this looks real good for home, car, camping ect. Nice general purpose light. Thanks for taking the time to do this...off to see how much they cost


 Thank you!
I like the UI.It's easy to get used and has no unnecessary modes.
The bezel is good,thick ...and looks really cool.


----------



## Isaiah6113 (Sep 20, 2012)

This is a wonderful instrument!

I almost pulled the trigger, but paused because I have couple of questions.

First of all, this would be my first non-NiMH battery. I'm geared up to work with AA-AAA rechargables, having a couple of Maha chargers to deal with break-in, reconditioning etc.

I'm not equipped to work with Li-Ion. This would be my only way of charging and working with these battery types.

So my concern is this . . . 

1) Do the Li-Ion batteries need to be cycled/reconditioned occassionally in order to keep them healthy? 
2) Are there longer term issues I would need to consider for the health of the cell itself if this were my only Li-Ion charger?

I understand this is not a cell forum, please forgive me if I should be asking this in another CP forum. (I'm new here!)

Thank you,

Matthew


----------



## Badbeams3 (Sep 20, 2012)

Isaiah6113 said:


> This is a wonderful instrument!
> 
> I almost pulled the trigger, but paused because I have couple of questions.
> 
> ...



Most folks are thrilled with the Li-Ion batts...I am. But I would get a quality charger and not rely to much on the built in...not saying it`s not good...just unproven at this point in time. Chances are once you try the Li-Ions you will want more lights that use them. As far as precautions, look around the forum, a lot of good info and tips...


----------



## FlashLion (Sep 20, 2012)

Isaiah6113 said:


> This is a wonderful instrument!
> 
> I almost pulled the trigger, but paused because I have couple of questions.
> 
> ...


Hello
I also have a dozens of rechargeable AA and AAA batteries.They are still more safe for me,especially when I use them in DIY or cheap flashlights. 
I have also a few 14500 and 18650.They hold better current until they get empty.A great advantage is that they are lighter than NiMh batteries.
You can charge the Li-Ion battery anytime,they have no memory effect.To keep them healthy just don't overcharge and overdischarge them.
The RS11 charges the batteries pretty well and I think it's better than the cheap chargers on the market.As I said in one of my previous post,the flashlight stays cool while charging and this is very good.Some external chargers heat very bad because of AC/DC conversion.
And as you can see the power supply 5V is external.So there's no AC/DC adapter in the flashlight.Into RS11 is just a regulating electronics.It charges like all other electronic devices around us-cell phones,digital cameras,music players.All they use Li-Ion batteries.
Don't worry to use the flashlight for charging,just remember to disconnect the power when the indicator light turns to green.Once I forgot to stop the charger for 4 more hours and nothing happens:thumbsup: *but it's recommended to disconnect it when the led indicator turns green.
*
Enjoy the light


----------



## TEEJ (Sep 20, 2012)

The lithium ions don't need to be refreshed the way your NiMH do, and they pack a lot more power for their size...hence their use in lights that are more powerful...they ENABLE the lights to be more powerful.

The charge balancing, etc, is an issue if you use a light that takes more than one cell. A single 18650 cell is not going to be out of balance, as there's nothing else to be out of balance with.

As far as the cycle, if the recharging equipment built in and or included uses the same type of cycle to charge the cell, its going to provide the same cell life cycles as a separate/out of light charger.

I don't know what the charging system does use though.


----------



## FlashLion (Sep 20, 2012)

Forgot to tell that is recommended using quality,good brand batteries and it's better if they are protected for more safety.If you have a good budget you can always buy a good charger for Li-Ion batteries.


----------



## lumen aeternum (Sep 30, 2012)

Is there a model with the dual head switch AND a tail switch?


----------



## FlashLion (Sep 30, 2012)

lumen aeternum said:


> Is there a model with the dual head switch AND a tail switch?


It's a good idea,but there's no a model with three switches so far.:shrug:


----------



## walterr839 (Sep 30, 2012)

Question about the tail cap indicator.

I gave my son the RS11 recently and he has noted that the 
tail cap light turns on red and stays red when the tail cap is screwed in firmly. if he loosens the tail cap a bit it turns green.
When charging the same thing happens -- the indicator starts red and stays red -- it never turns to green when fully charged-- UNLESS the tail cap is loosened a bit (I mean an 1/8 of a turn).

He has tried several batteries both protected and unprotected. it doesn't appear to be related to the length of the battery.

The light works fine in every other respect.

Just wanted to put this out there to see is anyone else has noted this "weird" behavior

thanks


----------



## FlashLion (Sep 30, 2012)

walterr839 said:


> Question about the tail cap indicator.
> 
> I gave my son the RS11 recently and he has noted that the
> tail cap light turns on red and stays red when the tail cap is screwed in firmly. if he loosens the tail cap a bit it turns green.
> ...


That's really strange . The indicator light of my RS11 turns on only when charging-this is the normal.Check the plastic ring around the spring-is it tightened enough or is loose.I opened my(to see what's there:naughty a few minutes ago and it was really tight screwed.
You should contact your dealer to ask for replacement.


----------



## walterr839 (Sep 30, 2012)

Flashlion

thanks for checking I will have have him check the ring

it's not a big deal but it's not 100% right

got it from Going Gear so I'm sure they'll make it right if needed


----------



## FlashLion (Sep 30, 2012)

walterr839 said:


> Flashlion
> 
> thanks for checking I will have have him check the ring
> 
> ...


I 'm sure the guys from GG will help you.Good luck
If the flashlight needs repairing is better to send it to GG,because there's a warranty and is better not to open the flashlight.


----------



## lumen aeternum (Sep 30, 2012)

Maybe red when locked-out ???


----------



## FlashLion (Sep 30, 2012)

walterr839 said:


> Question about the tail cap indicator.
> 
> I gave my son the RS11 recently and he has noted that the
> tail cap light turns on red and stays red when the tail cap is screwed in firmly. if he loosens the tail cap a bit it turns green.
> ...


I read again all.If you loosen the tailcap,this will disconnect contacts that is used for charging and the indicator led will lights Green.
How long are you waiting for battery to charge?


----------



## walterr839 (Sep 30, 2012)

when the tail cap is tight and the light is connected to the charger the light never turned green and this was after several hours of charging. if I disconnect the charger the light remans red until I loosen the tail cap a bit (say a quarter turn) and then it turns green. If I then tighten it a bit it turns red again.when I took the battery out it read 4.2 or 4.21 volts.


----------



## FlashLion (Sep 30, 2012)

walterr839 said:


> when the tail cap is tight and the light is connected to the charger the light never turned green and this was after several hours of charging. if I disconnect the charger the light remans red until I loosen the tail cap a bit (say a quarter turn) and then it turns green. If I then tighten it a bit it turns red again.when I took the battery out it read 4.2 or 4.21 volts.


This is quite strange.Better don't use the flashlight anymore and contact GG.


----------



## carl (Nov 3, 2012)

I really wish the mode switch was a true mode switch - not just for strobe. It is really a strobe-only switch and for a non-tactical light, I feel this is a waste of an extra switch which could be used to do so much more.

Dear Klarus, the strobe is the least-used mode by most of us non-tactical folks. PLease make the extra switch a mode-changing switch or better yet, press low-profile button to turn on low mode, high-profile button to turn on high mode. thanks


----------



## FlashLion (Nov 3, 2012)

carl said:


> I really wish the mode switch was a true mode switch - not just for strobe. It is really a strobe-only switch and for a non-tactical light, I feel this is a waste of an extra switch which could be used to do so much more.
> 
> Dear Klarus, the strobe is the least-used mode by most of us non-tactical folks. PLease make the extra switch a mode-changing switch or better yet, press low-profile button to turn on low mode, high-profile button to turn on high mode. thanks


Hello Carl,
Thank you for your opinion:thumbsup:.Your idea for buttons is good.
My opinion is that for this size flashlight and so aggressively looking,the low lighting mode is not so often used.The strobe is part of the Klarus's image and they can't avoid it.For big and powerful flashlight strobe feature is not so bad,but I agree in flashlights below 200Lm is unusable.
There is something very special in RS11.Thanks to the second(strobe)switch,strobe(620Lm)can be activated momentary in any lighting mode(High,Medium,Low).I really like this feature and use it a lot for signaling or just for fun.Can be used also for defense.
I got used to this function and I miss it when I use Klarus XT11.


----------



## FlashLion (Nov 3, 2012)

The new Klarus RS16 and RS1A use just one switch and have an excellent 7 lumens Low mode.They are of similar design and smaller size.


----------



## carl (Nov 4, 2012)

thanks flashlion for your answers. BTW, is Klarus coming out with a XMLx3/18650x3 like everyone else?


----------



## sog_sniper (Nov 4, 2012)

:thumbsup::thumbsup: Great pictures and review Flashlion, hope you can also make a review for XT11 and XT1C......


----------



## FlashLion (Nov 4, 2012)

carl said:


> thanks flashlion for your answers. BTW, is Klarus coming out with a XMLx3/18650x3 like everyone else?


I also wait to see a 3xXML/3X18650 flashlight from Klarus but no information about that so far.


----------



## FlashLion (Nov 4, 2012)

sog_sniper said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup: Great pictures and review Flashlion, hope you can also make a review for XT11 and XT1C......


Thank you very much!
My short XT11 review is in 'LED flashlights' part of the forum.Click on the text in my signature.


----------



## Journeyman Ninja (Dec 12, 2012)

walterr839 said:


> Question about the tail cap indicator.
> 
> I gave my son the RS11 recently and he has noted that the
> tail cap light turns on red and stays red when the tail cap is screwed in firmly. if he loosens the tail cap a bit it turns green.
> ...



I had the same thing happen to my RS11 which seemed to be due to the power source I was using. The battery wasn't dead yet, still turned on very bright -just wanted to "top it up". plugged it into my laptop usb while working. about 5hrs later, the light was still red. I thought this was a little unusual so i pulled the battery out and checked voltage, 4.19v. At the time i thought i would just plug it back in for another try and see if "it would just do its thing" while i kept an eye on it. but this time i plugged it into the ipad wall charger (just happened that i needed that extra laptop usb port). about 20 minutes later the charging light turned green. considering the previous times i charged the light with no issues i used a similar blackberry wall charger, i assumed it was the laptop port causing issues. maybe the flashlight is somewhat picky about the power supply??
--either way, i have since stopped using the RS11 as my main light. there are a few things that annoyed me to the point of trying out a different light: 1-bought this light to use for work on a daily basis as a tech. the charge port on the end of the flashlight is also magnetic so after a few days, it collects enough fine metal filings on the magnetic charging ring that i have to blow it out with compressed air before connecting the charging cable. 2-the light accidentally turns on too easily in a pocket. 3-the "push and hold the power button for 2 seconds" to turn it on was annoying. i needed a light that turns on right now with no hassle so i can get stuff done right now. for these reasons, the RS11 has since been demoted and replaced with the nitecore MH2C, which is a far more practical rechargeable light for my needs.


----------



## FlashLion (Dec 13, 2012)

Journeyman Ninja said:


> I had the same thing happen to my RS11 which seemed to be due to the power source I was using. The battery wasn't dead yet, still turned on very bright -just wanted to "top it up". plugged it into my laptop usb while working. about 5hrs later, the light was still red. I thought this was a little unusual so i pulled the battery out and checked voltage, 4.19v. At the time i thought i would just plug it back in for another try and see if "it would just do its thing" while i kept an eye on it. but this time i plugged it into the ipad wall charger (just happened that i needed that extra laptop usb port). about 20 minutes later the charging light turned green. considering the previous times i charged the light with no issues i used a similar blackberry wall charger, i assumed it was the laptop port causing issues. maybe the flashlight is somewhat picky about the power supply??
> --either way, i have since stopped using the RS11 as my main light. there are a few things that annoyed me to the point of trying out a different light: 1-bought this light to use for work on a daily basis as a tech. the charge port on the end of the flashlight is also magnetic so after a few days, it collects enough fine metal filings on the magnetic charging ring that i have to blow it out with compressed air before connecting the charging cable. 2-the light accidentally turns on too easily in a pocket. 3-the "push and hold the power button for 2 seconds" to turn it on was annoying. i needed a light that turns on right now with no hassle so i can get stuff done right now. for these reasons, the RS11 has since been demoted and replaced with the nitecore MH2C, which is a far more practical rechargeable light for my needs.


Hello
Sorry to hear that you have problems with your RS11.I am not sure about your problem with charging.I use my RS11 with Sanyo 2600mAh and never had a problem with charging.Usually I use my PC USB port,sometimes I use wall adapter or car adapter.Full charging of Sanyo 2600 takes about 6 hours.Check out the formula for charging time.
I have two Klarus lights with magnetic port and never had a problem with charging.
About the magnetic connection,I also think would be better if only the cable is magnetic.
*The button should be pressed for 0.6 of a second (not 2 sec)
*At first I also wondered why is 0.6 of a second needed and then I realized that if the light turns on with short press,will loses the momentary on feature.I often use two short presses for signalling,I like the momentary on feature.
There is no flashlight that meets the needs of each user.When buying expensive flashlight,always read all the description carefully.Each flashlight has specific features-useful for some users,useless for other.


----------



## Journeyman Ninja (Dec 13, 2012)

yes, you are right, the time is close to 1 second now that i have it in front of me. it just seems longer when im in a hectic situation and i hold the button down, but not quit long enough to turn it on, then i do it again, by the third time i usually get frustrated and just hold it down for several seconds. this is only when im in a rush. but as a casual flashlight, i think its great. one change i plan to make is to remove the stainless trim ring around the push button and machine an identical spacer from 1/8" aluminum to recess the buttons and guard from damage and accidentally turning the light on in pocket. if klarus could change the power button so that it functions similar to a digital camera button, that would be perfect -push down one step for momentary, push down harder for instant on without the wait.
the battery i have been using in it is a klarus 2200mA


----------



## FlashLion (Dec 15, 2012)

The idea for power button similar to a digital camera button is really good.
Sometimes I also charge Klarus 2200mAh battery with RS11 because I like the USB charging(I don't have other USB chargers and I use the RS11 for charging) and charging time is always normal.I use a desktop computer and I can't check how is the charging through a laptop USB port.
I sent a message to Klarus and they have read our comments here :thumbsup:.


----------



## estapants (Dec 16, 2012)

Wow, that's a nice light. Would be perfect if there was another output level between 30-50 lumens. The jump from 10 to 150 is too much.


----------



## estapants (Dec 16, 2012)

And by the way, thanks for the great write-up & review.


----------



## FlashLion (Dec 18, 2012)

estapants said:


> Wow, that's a nice light. Would be perfect if there was another output level between 30-50 lumens. The jump from 10 to 150 is too much.


Hello
I also like the level about 30-50 lumens.Klarus just keep the UI on their lights as simple as possible,just 3 levels for fast and easy operation without too much clicking.


estapants said:


> And by the way, thanks for the great write-up & review.


Thanks 

Klarus RS11 is perfect light for emergency.Last evening here where I live was a power supply breakdown and no electricity for two hours:candle:.I am glad I have the RS11,it is the only powerful flashlight from those whom I have that can tail stand.Using it on high brightness in candle mode is really useful even in a large room.The runtime is also great.After using the flashlight for two hours on high and medium brightness(the battery was not fully charged) I measured the battery 3.7V.The flashlight is doing quite well with the heat.


----------

